# what do i need for hunting yotes



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi
Well i am expecting my AR to be completed this week as it was promised to be complete within 90 days and that will be up on Thursday so i am wanting to get the needed equipment or hunting me some yotes 
Do i really need a full camo outfit ( always hunted in earthy greens etc )
what calls do you recomend that i can pick up locally 
I have got Binos 
any areas you recomend qwithin a hrs drive of west valley 
will a 3-9X40 Nikon scope be good enough with quad lock mounts 
Any tips or pointer will be great
Wilky


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

wilky said:


> Do i really need a full camo outfit ( always hunted in earthy greens etc )


I would definitely recommend it. Coyotes have good eyes.


wilky said:


> what calls do you recomend that i can pick up locally


In my experience, it's not so much of the quality or brand of call, it's the person behind it.
If you're worried about calling, you could always try an electric caller. 


wilky said:


> any areas you recomend qwithin a hrs drive of west valley


Nope. good luck finding one that close that isn't hit super hard. You probably will want to go a couple of hours away at least.


wilky said:


> will a 3-9X40 Nikon scope be good enough with quad lock mounts


That oughta do it.


wilky said:


> Any tips or pointer will be great


Google it and you'll get everything you need to know. People will argue on how important different things are, like camo and wind direction, but IMO the best tip is to just go out and get as much experience as you can. You'll learn first hand what does and doesn't work for you. Keep at it and you'll get some soon enough.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

"what do i need for hunting yotes"
depends
i know i need a coyote bred foxhound w/ a tight mouth, extra cold nose, good feet & a ton of bottom to push em out for my other dogs to run down.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

Private land outside of Utah. You're not going to find any public ground around the slc valley that doesn't have every Tom, dick and Harry hunting it. Predator hunters are just as territorial (if not more) as the critters they hunt. So just a bit of advice, drive a few hours away from the valley, then drive a few more and start scouting. Good luck, hope your in it for the long haul, it's a long learning curve.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd start by going to Wyoming or Nevada. The only places you'll find a yote within an hour of the valley is inside cabelas and hogle zoo.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I attended the Cabela's class by the pro hunter Tom ____ was on Hooked on Utah last week. One of the many take aways that I got from that class is the chair. His point was that you will be sitting for a long time and must sit perfectly still, which is very hard to do if you are not comfortable. This is the one that he recommended from Cabela's


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Forget the West desert. That's where everybody looks to hunt. Look to the east and in the mtn's and you will find the yotes are far less educated. Go up Spanish for canyon you will find plenty of public grounds that are not over hunted and have plenty of yotes. Avoid going up canyons in SLC, too many hunters and too much private land. Sanpete, Sevier, Carbon, Duchesne, Piute counties are all within a couple hrs of SLC and all have good coyote hunting and plenty of public grounds.


----------

